# Stanley, VA - Gus YM Blk/Fawn Good Disp



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Stanley, VA | Gus

Gender: Male Breed:German Shep Impound Reason:Stray Color:Black,Brown and Fawn Approx. Age:2yrs Approx. Weight:50-60lbs Disposition:Good Medical Info: Available

Page Co AS


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

BUMP for friendly Gus!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone, hopefully reclaimed


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

bump


----------

